# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  poisson rouge à placer en bassin svp !

## sophieparis

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Poisson
*Type:* Poisson
						
						
*Âge:* 3 ans 1 mois 
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 75 - Paris
*Situation :* Chez son propriétaire








Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées





 Bonjour à tous, nous avons récupéré un poisson rouge en bocal ce week-end. Je me suis renseignée et j'ai compris que le bocal n'était pas du tout un habitat approprié pour un poisson. Nous n'avons pas la place pour un aquarium. Nous souhaitons donner ce poisson rouge à quelqu'un qui aurait un bassin pour lui offrir une vie meilleure.
Merci beaucoup de vos retours et idées ?
Sophie et Axel

----------


## corinnebergeron

Ce n'est pas du tout l'époque ça ne peut se faire que de mai à octobre

----------


## nat34

Il y a un aquarium à Paris qui récupère les poissons rouges

----------


## phacélie

C'est l'Aquarium de Paris, dans les jardins du Trocadéro, face à la Tour Eiffel.




Aquarium de Paris
5 avenue Albert de Mun - Jardins du Trocadéro
75016 Paris 
http://www.aquariumdeparis.com

----------


## sophieparis

Merci à tous, oui j'ai vu sur internet que l'aquarium de Paris reprenait les poissons rouges. Je leur fais un mail pour savoir si c'était toujours le cas. Par contre je ne savais pas que ce n'était pas l'époque dans les bassins. Merci pour ces conseils.

----------


## corinnebergeron

De rien ! J'apprends moi même qu'il existe un refuge pour poissons

----------


## ChatouPension

Je prends toutes les annonces sur lbc de dons pour poissons rouges en RP et je leur donne linfo
Hélas certains veulent même pas faire le déplacement pour accorder une belle 2nd vie à leur PR 
Cest triste

----------


## nat34

Tu as donné l'info, et certains les amènent c'est déjà beaucoup

----------


## Sydolice

Merci d'avoir donné le lien Phacélie ! 
Et bravo à sophieparis de se soucier de ce petit bonhomme à écaille. 
Est-ce un poisson rouge " commun " ou un voile de chine ( plus bombé avec de plus grandes nageoires ) ?

----------


## sophieparis

Il s'agit d'un poisson rouge voile de chine ou dit queue d'éventail il me semble car les nageoires sont longues et plus claires.

----------


## Sydolice

Ah ... Une petite photo ? 
Les poissons voiles ont besoin de compagnie. Ce sont de très bons compagnons.
La queue des voiles de Chine est divisée en 3 ou 4 parties. Ils sont plus ronds et moins vifs que les poissons rouges communs ou les comètes, qui sont des poissons rouges communs très longilignes avec une très longue queue non divisée.
Tous peuvent être de plusieurs couleurs : rouge, rouge et blanc, blanc, noir, tricolore ( calico ) ... Ces couleurs existent dans toutes les variétés. 

Les voiles de Chine ne s'adaptent pas forcément en bassin ou alors celui-là doit être très profond. Ils craignent l'eau trop froide. 
Si celui que vous avez récupéré est encore avec vous, ne lui mettez pas d'eau gelé. Il a également besoin d'un conditionneur d'eau. Les petits voiles de Chine sont des poissons plus fragiles que les poissons rouges communs. 
Comme vous l'avez compris, je suis une amoureuse des voiles de Chine ...

----------


## Ioko

Bonjour Sophie,s agit il de ce poisson ?

"
Si oui il s agit d une variété de ryukin,un poisson rouge" trafiqué "par l homme dans le but de le vendre plus cher(un peu comme les mollies balloon ),il est donc plus fragile,a une éspérance de vie réduite et ne pourra vivre en bassin éxtérieur.
il ne devra pas vivre non plus avec des poissons rouges communs car il nage lentement et il y aurait concurrence déloyable pour la nourriture.
Le mieux serait de le placer dans un grand bac planté et filtré(bonne filtration externe car c est un gros pollueur)avec des copains de cette variété car il est grégaire (volume minimum 200 l sachant que dans un petit éspace il risque de se nanifier)

Le conditionneur d eau ne sert a rien mais il faut cycler l eau (mettre l eau le sable les plantes naturelles et le filtre en marche pendant au moins 3 semaines).

Si tu ne peux pas avoir un aquarium de cette taille,tu peux le faire adopter sur les forums aquario,ou te rapprocher d un club,il y en a beaucoup autour de Paris et un dans le 13e.

Merci pour ce que tu fais pour lui.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## Sydolice

Heu ... je mène mes voiles de Chine jusqu'à l'âge de 19 ans ! 16 ans minimum.
Ils nécessitent une eau plus chaude.
Et le conditionneur est nécessaire, du fait des nombreux changements d'eau dû au fait que les poissons rouges de toutes variétés salissent ENORMEMENT l'aquarium. A moins de les affamer, un entretien minimaliste ne suffit pas !
Avoir un aquarium de voiles de Chine ne ressemble en rien à entretenir un aquarium de tous petits poissons genre platy ou molly ( que j'ai eu aussi. ) C'est BEAUCOUP, ENORMEMENT de boulot.
En effet, mélangés aux poissons rouges communs, ils trouvent moins de nourriture parce que ce sont des poissons lents, surtout en grandissant. 
Le petit que tu as mis en photo est ADORABLE !  ::  De cette forme, ils vivent très longtemps.

----------


## sophieparis

C'est effectivement à cela qu'il ressemble @Ioko ! Ça y est nous nous en sommes séparé ce matin en le laissant à l'Aquarium de Paris. Ils font quelque chose de très bien en récupérant les poissons rouges. 
Je l'aurais bien gardé mais pour son bien c'est mieux comme ça !! 
Merci beaucoup à tous pour vos messages.

----------


## Ioko

Si tu laisse l eau reposer 24h tu n as pas besoin de conditionneur,ça élimine le plomb,c est du moins ce qu on m a appris au club ou je me suis inscrite

Et il est vrai que cette forme(photo) est moins dénaturée que le bubble par exemple,mais perso je préfère les carassins communs

Comment maintiens tu les tiens Sydolice? Pourquoi ne pas faire une petite fiche d élevage car beaucoup de gens se retrouvent avec des PR gagnés dans des fetes foraines et ne savent s en occuper,il n y a qu a voir les PR a donner 

Perso j ai 3 piranhas nattereri,ce sont aussi de gros pollueurs mais l avantage c est que leur bac est tres planté vu que,contrairement aux PR ils ne mangent pas les plantes.

Sophie tu as ajouté ton méssage en meme temps que j écrivais,super bonne nouvelle,oui sans un grand aquarium tu n aurais pu le garder dans de bonnes conditions,tu as fait ce qu il fallait,merci pour lui.

----------


## ChatouPension

Bonjour

jai un bassin si besoin je peux aider ce petit poisson et sil peut vivre dehors quand il fera un peu plus chaud sil na pas été donné à laquarium de Paris 
seule condition nous lapporter dans le 92
nous ne sommes pas loin de La Défense

----------


## ChatouPension

Si je comprends bien il a été déposé à laquarium de paris 
annonge plus dactualité

----------


## ChatouPension

Annonce à archiver 
plus de nouvelles depuis un an

----------

